# Look 695 aerolight help



## scopeit (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got this brand new with the integrated brakes. 

Great except the frame flexes so much when I am out of saddle that the rear wheel pushes right in to the brake pad on which ever side I'm pressing down on.

I can hold the bike still and just press on the left pedal and see the bottom of the frame flex and cause the wheel to rub against the brake pad.

These are enve 3.4 clinchers laced to chris king.

When I stand on the left pedal the left brake pad rubs and when I stand on the right side the right brake pad rubs.

Have opened the brakes up as much as possible.

Anyone else have this problem?

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow. I have the same issue on my 566. Though, I can't say it's not entirely unexpected given its slotting as the cushy go far and slow bike. I've always imagined the 695 and 675 would be significantly stiffer. I even called LOOK to ask this very question and got an answer of course, different layup, different BB. 

What stopped the pad rubbing in its tracks on my 566 was upgrading the wheels. I usually climb first with my buddy behind me (so that I can dictate tempo and not expire on the spot) and he's seen my pads rub brake rim to brake rim (out of the saddle). I got some hand built wheels and brake pad rubbing is gone. Now, that doesn't mean that it's not being transferred elsewhere, its just that the wheels aren't the weakest link in the anymore. 

My 566 can be best described as noodly. Climbing up a hill is more of a slithering motion withe front and back all doing whatever they can twisting, bending, flexing in unison to get my up there. It is definitely not a scalpel like stomp the pedal and the bike surges forward kind of response. I too can flex the frame by putting a foot down. I also noticed that I can flex it by pulling up on the bars with some serious effort. Are you a bigger guy? I tried these things on a friends Tarmac... and it wasn't having any of it. It felt like my shin bone was literally fused to the crank; instant and explosive. 

It's definitely no Tarmac... but I'm surprised you're feeling anything like this on a grand tour race frame like the 695 which was designed to compete with well, the Tarmac. Isn't your SR variant supposed to be even stiffer than stock?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know if the aerolight is stiffer then a 695 SR.. OP has aerolight. My 695 (non-sr) rubbed a little, but I just opened the brake up a little and it's gone (they were set super close). I too have Enve SES wheels..but Campy SR11 brakes... I find my 695 plenty stiff for my needs... I'm not getting any younger but I can make 1000+ watts.


----------

